
Acquisition Dance Between Facebook And Twitter Over For Now? - mattjung
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/24/acquisition-dance-between-facebook-and-twitter-over-for-now/
======
meterplech
Wonderful. One giant Web2.0 company with no profit decides not to acquire
another. How long can both of these companies wait before they produce profit?
The more logical acquisition of Twitter is definitely Google, as they are the
only web giant that really knows how to monetize users.

